# Who needs help in South Bend



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

Who needs help in South Bend


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

monacom9;1188322 said:


> Who needs help in South Bend


The Fighting Irish football team needs A LOT of help.


----------



## monacom9 (Aug 24, 2010)

LMAO They sure do


----------

